# Looking for a long term mate



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

Greetings and salutations, it is only been a couple of days and I'm really enjoying my time here in furaffinity forum, but anyway I'm hoping that I can I can find a mate here. I know that a lot of people have lives outside of role play so I would like to try to find someone that is willing to role play and also willing to get to know each other at some point.
My fursona is a bit hard-headed and has problems just like everybody else has problems in their lives. But he really is a good person on the inside and willing to help other people when when needed. He travels from place to place as he doesn't stay somewhere long as he always hopes to find friends and even mate with a few females but well he's really looking for is someone that can sit him on the right path and help that person be on a better path for herself as well. Trust me when I say that he is not the average wolf. He is a traveling worker trying to become a poet, a author, and a musician.
He does not care about the species as he treat everyone the same even if the person is more human than animal or more animal than human. He really cares about the person's personality more than the person's certain breed.
If you would like to get to know him and see how things go down. Yes, he is straight.


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 15, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hi


No... No no no no no no no as my character is straight and I'm not doing that.


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2018)

Oh sorry


----------

